# Tips to get the baby to engage?!



## MamaK

Hi,

Just back from the midwife and she felt that the baby's head is not engaged, she tried to engage it and it did, but then came out again....

She said she will do a scan next week to see why baby hasnt engaged yet.

Question is, what does this mean exactly???

I know some babies dont engage til labour but what are the implications?

Also, anyone got any tips for how to get the head to engage???

I have a birthing ball, but to be honest dont exactly know what Im doing with it, hahaha :D

xxx :hugs:


----------



## faille

I have no idea hun, sorry - not had this problem as I didn't want the baby to engage! (As it would have been her bum, not head :rofl:)

I keep hearing the birthing ball and leaning forward like you're on the loo helps baby to get into the right position but I'm not sure if that means engaging too.

Sorry I'm not much help xx


----------



## kaykay

Im not sure either. Im only 4/5ths engaged and I have only 8 days left.. Basically it just means that you will prob be in labour a little longer because the baby has to go down further..Just keep bouncing on your ball.. but I cant seem to get minbe to go down further either.. she still had 4 places to go down and shes been like this since week 36!! annoying as it is LO will come when there ready xx


----------



## purple_socks

I've been told that bouncing on an exercise/birthing ball helps and apparently so does walking (i've been told especially walking up and down the stairs)- i have no idea if any of that actually works tho coz this is my first baby and i still haven't had it yet. good luck with it all x


----------



## Kiree

Apparently you can bounce / rock on the ball or lean over it with your chest on it. Also sitting on the edge of the settee with your bump hanging forward between your thighs is supposed to help.. think the ball is best tho cos your pelvis will be nice and open for baby to move down (in theory! We all know how our babies don't like to co-operate!)

Good luck ..come on baby get your head down for mum please!


----------



## Kiree

Apparently you can bounce / rock on the ball or lean over it with your chest on it. Also sitting on the edge of the settee with your bump hanging forward between your thighs is supposed to help.. think the ball is best tho cos your pelvis will be nice and open for baby to move down (in theory! We all know how our babies don't like to co-operate!)

Good luck ..come on baby get your head down for mum please!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

On birthing ball, you sit on it legs apart and you just bounce, i would be on mine for 30mins at a time. 
You can do the same, but do circle motions with your hips.
Try going on all 4's for 10mins at a time as many times a day as you can. 

I was on my ball none stop from 31/32weeks, started to engage at 34weeks, first baby.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My baby's head hadn't engaged at all 38 weeks and was 1/5 engaged at 40 weeks. My midwife said it's because my baby is back to back, so should avoid leaning back, lying on my back or slouching at all.


----------



## staceymy

Wow i have never heard of a MW trying to engage the babies head before.

My LO was head down from 28wks, engaged 4/5ths at 34wks & stayed like that till my 38wk MW appt. At my last appt i was already in labour & she had only moved to 3/5ths! I had her later that day!

Try sitting with your legs apart. Keeping the pelvis as open as possible. I dont think its too much to worry about.


----------



## dannydustcart

Bouncing on birthing ball... but my midwife told me that most babies dont actually engage until labour has started.


----------



## Rah

MamaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just back from the midwife and she felt that the baby's head is not engaged, she tried to engage it and it did, but then came out again....
> 
> She said she will do a scan next week to see why baby hasnt engaged yet.
> 
> Question is, what does this mean exactly???
> 
> I know some babies dont engage til labour but what are the implications?
> 
> Also, anyone got any tips for how to get the head to engage???
> 
> I have a birthing ball, but to be honest dont exactly know what Im doing with it, hahaha :D
> 
> xxx :hugs:

I was not engaged at 37+4 and got a ball on Saturday just been sitting on it watching tv bouncing away, legs together, legs apart, legs at the front, at the side, slightly behind, rotating hips like im hula-hooping, went the MW today 38+4 and baby has engaged at the rim so about 1-2/5ths engaged she said keep on with the ball leaning forwards will also help as gravity will pull baby round to the front and engage easier so i just sit on the floor leaning on the ball im sure i drive hubby mad as im in his eye line for the TV :rofl:

As for the scan i was going to ask for one if baby wasnt engaged today just to check the pelvis is big enough for baby to fit through nothing to worry about though get bouncing and i bet it will be engaged at the scan!


----------



## MamaK

Thank you all so much for your advice!!!

I feel much better now :)

Right, getting on the ball now and will continue til next week and see if it will engage baby :)

Rah, I just saw your due on my bday :D

Xxxxx :hugs: to u all


----------



## sublime_ivy

I have had so many tips. I have been 4/5ths engaged for ages now at over 40 weeks the baby has engaged even less. I walk everywhere, clean all the time, bounce on my ball, get on all fours, constantly wash clothes etc but he seems to be engaging less and less. My mother in law was saying that in both her pregnancies her babies didn't engage at all so don't sweat it too much.


----------

